# Emisor-Receptor 457 Khz (ARVA)



## raulgl (Ene 1, 2010)

Antes de nada Feliz Año!!

Llevo mucho tiempo detrás de este proyecto pero lo tenia un poco apartado y que mejor momento que hoy para empezar algo.
De radio no controlo y aunque tengo algunos esquemas no tengo la seguridad de como enfocar este proyecto. Existen en el mercado unos cuantos dispositivos de estos, pero lo que busco es 'jugar' con esta parte de la electrónica y aplicarla a otra gran afición que tengo, la montaña. Estos dispositivos se usan para encontrar personas sepultadas por nieve después de un alud.

¿Como debería funcionar?
Imaginémonos un grupo de montañeros en un lugar con mucha nieve.
Al pasar por una zona de peligro se activa el dispositivo en *modo* *emisor*.
Si se produjera un alud y sepultara por ejemplo a 1 persona, el resto de compañeros lo pondrían en *modo receptor* y a buscar.

La frecuencia de 457Khz es la que actualmente esta estandarizada.
Los aparatos comerciales actuales están compuestos por 2 o 3 antenas colocadas transversalmente para una mejor localización.


¿Alguien puede decirme por donde empezar?


Un saludo y gracias de antemano 





más información...
http://www.nevasport.com/nevablogs/...os-de-rescate-de-victimas-de-avalanchas/6910/

http://en.ortovox.com/transceiver/s1.html

http://www.barrabes.com/revista/articulo_ant.asp?idArticulo=1564

manuales de aparatos comerciales...
http://en.ortovox.com/Documents/S1 ES print 040808.pdf

http://en.ortovox.com/Documents/GAL f1 focus DE 2008.pdf


----------



## intecnica (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola...
Me ha encantado este post....

Pasadas las fiestas y, supongo que otro par de semanas, voy a presentar en sociedad un transceptor para LF que tiene la virtud de trabajar totalmente autónomo o bien, mediante PC (hay limitaciones de una a otra función). El núcleo es un OFV por DDS. Y, la documentación, aunque mi empresa es comercial, será totalmente libre. Ahora en pleno debate sobre el diseño/creación y el uso libre, es una forma de demostrar que ambas cosas pueden convivir perfectamente y el manual será un tocho de varias páginas en PDF con un formato muy parecido a un equipo de electroestimulación que he publicado en este foro. 

Sobre el transceptor: 

Se realizará en 4 módulos: 

- CPU (display gráfico de 5" 1/4) 
- VFO DDS 
- Receptor 
- Transmisor-modulador (AM/CW) 

De esta forma se puede configurar el equipo a tu gusto, sólo si quieres el receptor o bien, un transceptor completo. 

El rango de frecuencias es de 300 a 480 Khz 
El transmisor en sí, es realmente un excitador QRP, el resto.. Amplificador

Este sistema permite además usar el VFO sin problemas en toda la banda de MF-HF (hasta 30 Mhz) 

Si quieres podemos ir comentado el diseño. Estoy a tu disposición


Un saludo


----------



## raulgl (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola 'intecnia',

Muchas gracias por tu disposición y tu rapidez.
Veo que de esto controlas un rato, además me ha parecido muy interesante la documentación del "pulsoblock" (que no es tan tocho)

Quisiera plantear algunas premisas y otras dudas que me parecen convenientes para este dispositivo...
-Si la intención es trabajar siempre a la misma frecuencia de 457khz, ¿No seria aconsejable usar en cristal en vez de un OFV?, ¿No es más simple?, ¿Es mejor un OFV?
Es importante conseguir la mayor estabilidad de la frecuencia y lo más inmune posible a la temperatura. Se usa normalmente por debajo de 0ºC.

-La señal como mínimo 20m emisor-receptor.¿Cual es la mejor forma de medir la potencia con que me llega la señal?

  -Debe de tener la mayor autonomía posible. Dentro de este apartado es importante el sistema de visualización de la potencia de la señal para determinar la ubicación de la persona atrapada. Esta claro que la mejor forma es a través de un display grafico, ¿Pero es más eficiente?, ¿No seria mejor con leds como divisor de tensiones?

Podríamos empezar por el emisor y luego con el receptor.
¿Que esquema recomiendas para el emisor? (mínimo 20m) 


 ¿Que te parece?

 Como puedes ver en radio estoy muy pez, pero ganas de aprender no me faltan.

Un saludo,


----------



## intecnica (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola de nuevo...

Lo primero, decirte que mucho ánimo y que nadie nace sabiendo ¿Verdad? Llevo en radio desde mi infancia y cada día, por muy tópico que sea, descubro que sé menos... 

Por lo que veo, estos sistemas de bolsillo son unas balizas muy interesantes. El uso de esa frecuencia me extrañó mucho por lo increíblemente baja pero motivos hay. 

El emitir un pulso localizador cada cierto tiempo es un buen método para ahorrar baterías. El emisor es muy simple y, traslada el problema de la localización al receptor. Particularmente yo lo haría de otra forma. Usaría frecuencias UHF y transmitiría cada cierto tiempo igualmente, para ahorrar baterías pero emitiendo dos cosas como mínimo: 

a) un identificador que podría ser el nombre de la persona que lo porta, DNI, etc. Al fin y al cabo no vas a publicar datos, es para la localización. 

b) algún parámetro biomédico como por ejemplo, simplemente la temperatura corporal o la monitorización cardiaca (se puede obscultar el corazón sin necesidad de electrodos) simplemente como prueba de vida.

Esto lo haría así como "prueba de vida" para establecer prioridades en el rescate. Puede sonar duro, pero a un cadaver sólo hay que "llorarle" y mantener su dignidad como la persona que fue, pero los medios de emergencia deben ir destinados a la recuperación de las víctimas vivas con la máxima celeridad. 

Bien, lo bueno de hoy en día es que puedes transmitir sin problema esas identificaciones en 470Khz o 470Mhz. 

¿Por donde empezamos? 

Saludos


----------



## raulgl (Ene 4, 2010)

Buenas,

Me parece una idea buenísima lo de la prueba de vida, hay que priorizar y en estos casos más que nunca.

¿Crees que en UHF es mejor?, no me importaría, lo único que no seria compatible con los existentes. Leí en alguna documentación que encontré que uno de estos dispositivos emitía en 2 frecuencias, una compatible. 

Estoy buscando para fabricarme un frecuencíometro que no vendrá mal, aunque si dices que el problema esta en el receptor tendré que mirarme un generador de señales o varios.

¿Que tal si empezamos por la emisión de señales? (Que es lo fácil)
Dentro de esto estaría detectar los latidos del corazón que ahora mismo no tengo muy claro como hacerlo. 

Que ganas tengo de ponerme manos a la obra ;-)


----------



## intecnica (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola de nuevo:

vayamos por 2 partes: Una receptor y otra, monitorizar a distancia el corazón.

Receptor: 

El receptor en sí no tiene complicacion, la complicación (que es relativa) está en la localización, pero vamos, que no se trata de diseñar un radiogoniometro para detectar el transmisor de Wenzel (La Orquesta Roja -1942-) sino un sistema que distinga la procedencia de una señal con dos o tres miniantenas. Por la diferencia de señal se podrá determinar la orientación. Veremos que esto es sencillo de lo que parece. Iremos por partes.

Monitorización del corazón: Se puede hacer como no, de muchas formas. Pero una interesante es algo así como leer el pulso cardiaco mediante un optoacoplador al dedo. En este caso cambiamos el fotoled por un amplificador, filtro de BF e integrador que atacará a un bit de un puerto de un microcontrolador. ¿Que hace el microcontrolador? Medir el periodo de los impulsos que le llega al microcontrolador y que, si están en un determinado rango se podrá considerar que es un ritmo cardiaco. No es seguro, pero es algo. Lo único seguro sería un sensor (electrodo, presión, optoacoplado, etc).

En resumen, la detección cardiaca se puede hacer con un operacional como un TL072 o cualquier otro, unos cuantos componentes y, algo de software en un PIC.

¿Quieres que empecemos por aquí o por el transmisor? 


Saludos


----------



## raulgl (Ene 5, 2010)

Bueno, bueno, me alegra saber que el receptor no es tan complicado.

Me parece bien empezar por la monitorización del corazón.
Si que vi hace tiempo un pulsometro a través de un optoacoplador. En este caso si eliminamos el optoacoplador tendremos que "detectar la entrada de señal".
Si no he entendido mal, de forma acústica. Seria poner un micrófono a la entrada del amplificador y luego un filtro.


 He buscado información y parece que el fitro tendria que que ser pasabanda 40Hz-500Hz.
Los ruidos por lo que he leído la mayoría están en la zona no audible. 

Creo que no es aconsejable usar un eléctrodo o opto, ya que haría engorroso su uso.



¿Alguna premisa antes de ponerme con ello?

Un saludo,

Acabo de leer en otro lado (http://www.electronicafacil.net/foros/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-647.html)...

 "El filtro es para eliminar la continua que nos aparece por debajo de los 0.05Hz. Además como el margen de funcionamiento del corazón puede variar entre 30 y 140 pulsaciones por minuto como valores extremos, que se corresponde a unas frecuencias de entre 0.5 y 2.3Hz, se puede diseñar un filtro pasa-banda. "


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2010)

Si se me permite sugerir algo, monitorear los parámetros cardíacos puede ser complicado.
Hay otro indicador que puede resultar útil y es más simple de medir: La teperatura.

Para medir los latidos hay, necesariamente, que poner en contacto (o casi) un sensor con el cuerpo de quien lleva la radiobaliza. La temperatura puede medirse. Si cae por debajo de cierto límite es seguro que el excursionista murió.
Si está bajando aceleradamente, también.

Sólo se mantendrá estable (o bajando lentamente) mientras la persona sepultada en la nieve permanezca con vida. Veo la opción como algo más simple que el sensado de los latidos. ¿No les parece?

Saludos


----------



## raulgl (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola,


Hola Cacho, gracias por tu aportación.
Lo ideal seria saber si tiene pulso o no la persona, ya que es más rápido y confirmaría realmente el estado de cada persona.

A mi parecer la temperatura es un parámetro que ira bajando en todos los casos al encontrarse atrapada la gente, en un primer momento seria difícil determinar quien esta vivo y quien no, se tendría que esperar para confirmar quien puede estar más o menos vivo. El rescate tiene que ser lo más rápido posible y los primeros instantes son cruciales, ya que hay que decidir a quien rescatar. Pasados los 30min las posibilidades de encontrar a alguien vivo se han reducido drásticamente.

Otro tema será que no se consiga hacer funcionar como se desea el "detector de latidos" y se valoren otras opciones, como la de la temperatura, que reconozco que es más sencillo de implementar, pero ya puestos ¿por que no probar cosas nuevas? 

Habrá que ir probando y llegado el momento, decidir.


Un saludo,


----------



## raulgl (Ene 10, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,

Estaba buscan el amplificador que mejor se ajustara para nuestros propósitos en "detectar los latidos del corazón" y encontré esto...
http://kagiva.iespana.es/3ds/tutores/estetoscopio.htm
Es bastante interesante y aunque creo que no nos vale el circuito del todo, creo que ahorrara mucho tiempo en pruebas.
Hay una cosa que me preocupa y es como solventar el tema de las tensiones.
En este caso necesitamos -9 y +9v y lo soluciona con 2 pilas de 9v.

¿Hay amplificadores para voltaje más bajos?, de esta forma tendremos un menor consumo y teniendo en cuenta que esto es realmente un ‘extra’ del proyecto, necesitamos el mayor ahorro de energía posible.

Un saludo,


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2010)

raulgl dijo:


> ¿Hay amplificadores para voltaje más bajos?, de esta forma tendremos un menor consumo y teniendo en cuenta que esto es realmente un ‘extra’ del proyecto, necesitamos el mayor ahorro de energía posible.


Mirá la familia de los TL06X.
Consumen 200uA (micro Amper) y trabajan con hasta (si mal no recuerdo) unos +-3V.

En cuanto a lo de los consumos, si ponés dos baterías no vas a tener uno mayor, sino más tiempo de alimentación, cosa que puede ser útil si se pueden llegar a enfriar mucho (ahí cae el voltaje de pilas).

El circuito que pusiste está pensado para hacer un estetoscopio con parlantito y todo, y una indicación luminosa. Como no necesitás ninguna de las dos cosas, podés obviarlas.
La primera etapa (el primer operacional) es un buffer inversor con ganancia de ~2, la segunda, un filtro y la tercera es un buffer más para mandar la señal a U5 (el LM386 que maneja el parlante) y a U4 que enciende el LED. Estos tres últimos integrados pueden sacarse (baja mucho el consumo al no estar el LM386).

En definitiva, con U1 y U2 alcanza ya (eso puede ser un TL062), C5 para desacoplar cualquier componente de continua y de ahí a donde tenga que ir. Sólo sería necesario un buffer más si la corriente que se debe entregar a la carga es muy grande, cosa que se me hace improbable.

La única contra es que vas a necesitar los integrados preparados para bajas temperaturas. En general vienen para trabajar en el rango de los 0 a 70 grados o cosa así. Si  existe la posibilidad de que la temperatura caiga por debajo de eso, mejor estar preparados porque no puede dejar de funcionar el aparato.

Saludos


----------



## raulgl (Ene 11, 2010)

Si, tema de la temperatura es un problema para los amplificadores.
He preguntado y de esa familia solo me consiguen el estándar. C-suffix 0-70º

He encontrado el OP07C con rango -40..+85Cº es de un solo ampli
Estoy mirando otros, a ver que encuentro.


Salu2,


----------



## intecnica (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola de nuevo. 
Raulgl he estado unos días fuera y apenas he podido dedicar tiempo.
Cacho si se puede monitorizar el corazón, aunque requiere un poco de software. Es más, algunos sistemas de seguridad lo hacen así. Es algo que ya he tenido que implementar en alguno de "nuestros cacharros"... Medir temperaturas inferiores se puede hacer bien directamente o bien, de forma indirecta. En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo lo vamos viendo con más tranquilidad


----------



## raulgl (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola,

Imagino intecnia que has estado liado con el trasceptor, espero que todo saliera bien.
¿Que os parece la familia de amplificadores de ST STV6xx para "la monitorización del corazón? 1,5v!! -40...+125Cº
http://www.st.com/stonline/stappl/cms/press/news/year2009/p2385.htm


----------



## intecnica (Ene 15, 2010)

lamentablemente no. Sólo a nivel de proyecto personal. Ojalá pudiera dedicar todo el tiempo a mis cosas, pero no son tiempos de bonanza y el furor amarillo oriental llama a la puerta de mis clientes... Así que estamos en guerra industrial permanente. 

Un saludo y próximamente te cuento algunos avances

Ah, por cierto... sobre operacionales... para lo que es, no hace falta nada extraño.... Un LM2902, un obsoleto LM324.... sobran. Su temperatura de trabajo llega a -40º por tanto su portador estaría con el espíritu del capitán R. Scott antes que dejara de ser operativo.


----------



## raulgl (Ene 19, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,

Tienes razón, no merece la pena buscar ahora el mejor 'ampli' o con la tensión minima, o ...
Creo que lo suyo es avanzar con el proyecto.
Me pondre con uno de esos 'amplis' para ir probando y ver que señales puedo sacar.


----------



## ericbasullas (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola! No se como llevais el tema, veo que hace meses que no comentáis la jugada...

Yo estoy interesado en hacer solamente la parte emisora. Por lo poco que he investigado he logrado esquematizar lo siguiente:

Para la generación de la señal, se trataría de un oscilador a 457 kHz y un amplificador después. ¿Qué tipo de oscilador y de amplificador se ajustan mejor?

Para la emisión, creo haber leído que los ARVA's tienen tres pequeñas antenas con diferente orientación. ¿Qué tipo de antenas se utilizan?

Para la alimentación, ¿qué me recomendaríais?

En definitiva, que creo tener más o menos claro cómo funciona, pero no tengo ni idea de componentes.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## educonis (Dic 7, 2013)

Hola a todos
Estoy muy interesado en vuestro proyecto del arva, en principio me gustaria intentar montar un emisor de 457 khz y probarlo con un receptor comercial
alguien podria pasarme un esquema

Sobre el sistema de "prueba de vida", es muy interesante, pero la experiencia es que los aludes no suelen pillar a mucha gente a la vez, suelen ser pequeños grupos de esquiadores, que normalmente si estan en una zona peligrosa lo normal es distanciarse y pasar por los lugares mas expuestos de uno en uno

muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## wladier (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola, yo t*AMBIÉN* estoy muy interesado en este tema, soy estudiante de fisica y esquiador. Estoy realizando un proyecto en la universidad muy similar a este, si alguin me pudiera facilitar informacion o esquemas lo agradeceria.

La gran diferencia de mi proyecto, es que gestionare todo con un microcontrolador.
Ademas comentaros que conozco a un chico que hizo su tesis doctoral sobre la simulacion de ARVA mediante Matlab, la tesis es bastante interesante.

muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## MaxNau1997 (Abr 20, 2015)

Hola ¿Cómo va todo?

Soy alumno de una esuela secundaria técnica de Bariloche y estoy trabajando en el proyecto de diseñar un emisor y un receptor que trabaje en 457 khz. El emisor ya funciona, trabaja con un cristal de 455 khz y un capacitor variable que ajusta la señal. La amplificación aún no es muy buena, (solo alcanza aproximadamente 10 metros). 

Para realizar las pruebas me poseo de un ARVA original con el cual experimento recepción y alcance.

Respesto al receptor utilicé una radio AM, pero esta solo llega a 510 khz, y necesito ajustarla a la frecuencia necesaria. Ya intente con un circuito de resonancia que ajusta la señal, pero este no funciono...

¿Saben de algun circuito para ajustar señales a 457 khz, en una radio AM? Yo aún no tengo mucha experiencia con transmición de radio, necesitaría ayuda para seguir adelante.
También necesito que las ondas viajen por lo menos 20 metros ...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## miguelus (Abr 20, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Prácticamente todos los Receptores de AM tienen una F.I. de 455Khz, al ser el Ancho de Banda de unos 9Khz, la señal de 457Khz pasará sin problemas.

Estos receptores tienen, en la entrada, un Transistor que es al mismo tiempo Oscilador Local, la diferencia entre la señal recibida y la producida por Oscilador Local produce la señal de F.I.

Si haces que el Transistor no oscile, se comportará como un Amplificador de RF, ahora solo queda sintonizar el Receptor para que reciba 455Khz, para ello ajusta el Condensador Variable a máxima capacidad (510Khz) y pon en paralelo un Condensador cerámico de unos 100pF, de esta manera sintonizaremos muy cerca de 455Khz. Ya tendremos un Receptor en la frecuencia deseada, 457Khz.

Sal U2


----------



## crimson (Abr 20, 2015)

MaxNau1997 dijo:


> Hola ¿Cómo va todo? La amplificación aún no es muy buena, (solo alcanza aproximadamente 10 metros).
> También necesito que las ondas viajen por lo menos 20 metros ...



Fijate que ese tema lo tratamos por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificar-senal-generador-rf-130183/

Saludos C


----------

